# Jed's Red at Sikes



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

"Look bro, what is that?" A large ray circled the white capped waters beneath Gulf Breeze side of Sikes bridge. And this was where it started. Perhaps not the kind of encouragement that is welcome by all but certainly amusing for some. 

I took the life of a pinfish not but a few minutes passed and tipped a 2/0 circle with it's flesh. My brother observed the rod tip bounce, just a slight quiver, I might add, no peeling/singing reel. He was right, twas a mighty beast from the depths that was mouthing the bait and then he pierced it's lips. 

The beast peeled the reel and swang him side to side. I asked him "what say you? the rod, does it wag?" he said "ay she wags like a feesh, tis not the ray we saw earlier." My nephews, along for the show, both got a few cranks at her. This feesh, when she surfaced had some mass to her. We swung the net down and she got a second wind. 

Down for the pilings she went and all the knots and gear held. I am very happy for my brother and my nephews. Well played fellas, well played. (we talk in old english for fun and I also sang Ave Maria for as long as I could while he fought the fish. All pictured here were sober. All pictured survived to include the fish. She was 38" not our largest but fun for all).


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Very nice narration and a nice fish"


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

thanks for sharing in that catch!
catch 'em up.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Eloquently put old chap.


----------



## rustyboat (Mar 20, 2013)

nice red i bet the kids had a blast!!


----------



## Fritz (Oct 22, 2012)

lol well written story. I was riveted


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Haha, really enjoyed this post. Great fish man.


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm more impressed with your ability to sing Ave Maria


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

KnotForReel said:


> I'm more impressed with your ability to sing Ave Maria


Hahaha. Catch you in the summer guys. Too bad I couldn't see everyone. Be here end of June until August


----------



## leeroy87 (May 20, 2012)

beast of a feesh she is!


----------



## KnotForReel (Apr 23, 2012)

Sorry we missed you too Terp...but we'll waiting to see you in June


----------

